# Canon Mirrorles + Speedlites in continues shooting mode



## Memdroid (Feb 25, 2020)

One of the issues I have with the EOS R is that the continues shooting takes a massive hit (down to 3 fps) when you are in a situation that requires run n' gun shooting, like a wedding or club scene with dancing people. Also the initial focus in low light is super slow and not as snappy as a DSLR because the IR beam is not utilized on mirrorless. I understand that this is a technical limitation.

In light of the 1Dx3 release, I noticed something in the manual regarding live view shooting and flash. Because this is essentially mirrorless mode it is stated that the continues shooting will be lower but the approximate fps is not mentioned (page 412). Can maybe some of the early 1dx3 users test this out? 

I also noted that in live view mode AF assist beam will indeed not fire but when needed an AF assist beam from the LED light of speedlites will be used (page 193). I am confused, I don't think my 600ex flashes have a LED light. Is this maybe equipped on the new "flagship" speedlite that is rumored?

This should give an indication I believe what the EOS R5 is capable of.

Maybe worth a discussion.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 26, 2020)

Isn't your continuous shooting rate limited by the flash recharge rate anyway?

The R itself has an LED beam that is good out to about 13' I think.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Isn't your continuous shooting rate limited by the flash recharge rate anyway?
> 
> The R itself has an LED beam that is good out to about 13' I think.


Yes, its the led beam on the camera that is used, the IR beam on the flash is not used. My camera focuses quickly in near darkness, but I don't know about continuous shooting, I rarely if ever use it.

The subject has been discussed before, its not a new discovery. For some, its a issue, for others, a non event.


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 26, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yes, its the led beam on the camera that is used, the IR beam on the flash is not used. My camera focuses quickly in near darkness, but I don't know about continuous shooting, I rarely if ever use it.
> 
> The subject has been discussed before, its not a new discovery. For some, its a issue, for others, a non event.


I very rarely use continuous shooting. Never have with flash since all my flash use is off camera and mostly static subjects. I guess it could be done at a low flash power setting.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 26, 2020)

This indeed a very specific use case in a low light conditions.
-Venue about -3 EV or darker
-Fast moving subjects
-On camera flash

The recycle time is only hindered by the shutter speed and flash power. I use ETTL and have the compensation on -2/3. For instance I can shoot about 9 fps with the 1dx2 and only one shot is dark because of the recycle time of the flash.
On my 1dx2 and 5d4 with the help of the IR beam the shots/flash are near instant and fires rapidly, just enough to get the desired shot. But with the R the initial focus is not instant and takes seconds sometimes in such dark environments, even with fast primes (which I primarily shoot with). Though I have learned to adjust/anticipate for it and I can acquire it much faster now but the FPS speed is quite pathetic of the R which is barely 3(!) with a flash on it. The flash power does not affect this at all, it is just how it works. 

This is the main reason why I did not make the full switch to the RF system and I hope the R5 improves on it. Otherwise it is a fantastic system. For that reason I checked the manual of the 1dx3 to get an idea how it works now with the new tech, which hopefully is in the R5 and better too.

The LED on the R is useless. That is why I found this interesting in the 1dx3 manual:
“No AF-assist beam is fired from the external flash units in the Live View shooting. However, when needed, an AF-assist beam is fired from the LED light of the EX series Speedlites equipped with these lights”.==> Ermm, which models are these?


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 26, 2020)

Memdroid said:


> [..]
> The LED on the R is useless. That is why I found this interesting in the 1dx3 manual:
> “No AF-assist beam is fired from the external flash units in the Live View shooting. However, when needed, an AF-assist beam is fired from the LED light of the EX series Speedlites equipped with these lights”.==> Ermm, which models are these?



There's a rumour on the frontpage about a new speedlite: https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-r5-and-a-new-speedlite-appear-for-certification/


----------



## Kit. (Feb 26, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> There's a rumour on the frontpage about a new speedlite: https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-r5-and-a-new-speedlite-appear-for-certification/


It's highly unlikely to be a speedlite. Canon's speedlites don't use the 5 GHz RF range.


----------

